# roofing job



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a customer that needs a new roof. 

Anybody interested?

Call me and I will refer you to them and they can call you.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

i'd like it


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Glad to see everyone has enough work.

Omega responded and he got the door opened on it.

Good luck omega and thanks.


----------

